# Anyone use Glasses Direct ... or do you have another recommendations?



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hiya,

In the main I use contacts, but also now I am at home working alot, I am finding I am wearing my glasses more.

Although my optician is great, I find that his glasses costs are extremely expensive ... and I need new ones ... my frames have had it    

Any suggestions/recommendations?

Bels x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Dh has used them for hi-index glass and haven't had any problems (and saved a fortune!) whereas I've used http://www.glasses2you.co.uk and http://www.best4glasses.co.uk, both without problems.

Chux xx

/links


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks Chux 

Can I ask, do either DH or you have "difficult" eyes?   

Only reason I ask is because I am as blind as a bat, have an astigmatisms, so that's why I am a bit nervous ....

Bels x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I have astigmatisms too and dh is as blind as a bat so has hi-index lens's. Most carry a guarantee that if you aren't happy you can return for a no-quibble refund - I once returned a pair as the optician had made a mistake so when I gave them the prescription it was wrong but got a refund without any problems.

I just thought it was worth trying purely cos of the amount I'd save but would definitely buy online again.

Chux xx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Fab thanks Chux.

Definitely going to do this, as I can probably save £100+ even with the thin lens.  I am not fussed whether the frames are designer or not, just want then to look nice.  I have found a pair on the glasses direct site that is very similar to my current pair, so am happy with that.

Must book a eye test now   

xx


----------

